# On eternal punishment (Isidore of Seville)



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 18, 2022)

This [Mount Etna] is beyond doubt a symbol of hell, whose perpetual fire will spew out flames to punish sinners who will be tormented forever and ever. For just as these mountains have endured for such a long time and continue to endure right up to the present with raging flames that can never be extinguished, so that fire for torturing the bodies of the damned will never have an end.

Isidore of Seville, _On the Nature of Things_, trans. Calvin B. Kendall and Faith Wallis, Translated Texts for Historians, Volume 66 (_c_. 611-12; Liverpool: Liverpool University Press, 2016), 47.4, pp 174-75.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

